# Anyone using a cell signal booster in the car?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a couple of weak spots that could use a boost. Anyone using a device to boost cell signals, either a stand alone device, or one that attaches to the phone.

Thanks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a friend that installed one on his boat. He says it makes a difference off shore giving him about 3 more miles of range. He also spent around $400 on it and had to hard wire it into the boat electrical system. The booster portion is in a shaded spot and he had to add a coiling fan to it so it did not overheat.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

It would probably be easier to shop for a different cell phone provider, unless they all have similar issues in your area. I had no idea they had boosters for vehicles, but a Google search showed results.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I was looking at buying a Motorola Weboost cell signal booster for Mexico because we had a very weak signal at the ranch. It was around 500 bux.

IIRC, the problem was you have to register the booster with your cell phone carrier and I was unsure if I could do that with a carrier in Mexico. 

As cell phone size has dropped over the years they have come to rely more and more on the carrier antennas and not the antenna built in to the phone.

Many years ago I spliced together a newer cell phone which was about 500 MW with an old cell phone that was 3 Watts. I don't remember anymore exactly how I did it but it worked.

I then drove around rural Mexico doing the "can you hear me now" bit, before there was a "can you hear me now" bit. I was the first person to ever make cell phone calls from many, many places near my hometown.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I use a WeBoost. I think it's called the sleek. I paid $200 
It works! I live in a dead cell zone and get cell service at my house in my car. Without it I don't.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just started looking into these! To me it definitely sounds like it's worth trying. Everyone else seems to be quite dismissive of the idea. What else is new 😂🤷‍♀️


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I just started looking into these! To me it definitely sounds like it's worth trying. Everyone else seems to be quite dismissive of the idea. What else is new 😂🤷‍♀️


I can 100% guarantee you I notice a difference. 

I have a Jeep and I go up in the mountains and get service where I shouldn't. 

I have Gaia GPS which shows cell coverage and I get it in areas where it shows there's none.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Iann said:


> WeBoost


Found it here.

@Iann, would you mind sharing a photo of the installed unit in your car? I want to see how well the cradle will integrate with my current phone mount.

Note that this least expensive model is for one phone ONLY. That will work for most folks, but I run two phones (Uber / Lyft). I think though that I can connect the non-boosted phone via wifi hotspot or tethering.


----------

